# 309th Aerospace Maintenance and Regeneration Group - AKA plane graveyard



## Pingu (Sep 5, 2012)

heh..

AM liking looking after this project for NATO.

As part of my trip to the staes soon I have a meeting that wil be held at the avis Monthan Air Force Base. AKA the huge plane graveyard. It was due to be in Brussels but I am in AZ for four weeks doing some work for Wells Fargo so they have shifted the meeting to the base SE of Tuscon 

https://maps.google.com/?ll=32.153597,-110.841236&spn=0.059804,0.112267&t=h&z=14

hope i will be allowed to take some pictures.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 5, 2012)

The Soviets were allowed. After all, the whole idea of these graveyards were to allow the other side to see what arms had been scrapped due to treaties via satellite. Those pesky Soviets probably used cardboard models though


----------



## mattie (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice!

You stand any chance of going up in a military jet?


----------



## Pingu (Sep 5, 2012)

scary thing is if you look at all the mothballed planes there there are probably more than we have in service.

gives you some indication of the sheer size of the US military machine


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 5, 2012)

Pingu said:


> scary thing is if you look at all the mothballed planes there there are probably more than we have in service.
> 
> gives you some indication of the sheer size of the US military machine


 
And some of them can be ready to go into service in just a few hours if my trivia is up to scratch?


----------



## Pingu (Sep 5, 2012)

there is a whole fireld of what looks like F16s and a load of what would appear to be F18s.

older but still quite capable aircraft


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 6, 2012)

Pingu said:


> there is a whole fireld of what looks like F16s and a load of what would appear to be F18s.
> 
> older but still quite capable aircraft


There's a couple of odd triangular things too, next to a helicopter on the edge of the site near the road. What are they?


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> There's a couple of odd triangular things too, next to a helicopter on the edge of the site near the road. What are they?


Where?

Can you do a screenshot and circle them? Are they stealth bombers or are they too big/small/whatever?


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Where?
> 
> Can you do a screenshot and circle them? Are they stealth bombers or are they too big/small/whatever?


 
Wouldn't let me screenshot, but managed to get a 'photo':

About 5m at widest point, from map scale.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 7, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Wouldn't let me screenshot, but managed to get a 'photo':
> View attachment 22733
> About 5m at widest point, from map scale.


 
Remedial A/C ident drill needed, Urbanz. It's a Lockheed D-21 recon drone. To be used in a Gerry Anderson inspired 'mistel' arrangment with the A-12/M-21.







If you see ZD435 at AMARC, give a her stroke from me. I flew her into harm's way on several occasions and she always brought me back. Shit, it's dusty in here.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 7, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Remedial A/C ident drill needed, Urbanz. It's a Lockheed D-21 recon drone. To be used in a Gerry Anderson inspired 'mistel' arrangment with the A-12/M-21.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

A fine aircraft 

http://www.airliners.net/search/photo.search?regsearch=ZD435


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Remedial A/C ident drill needed, Urbanz. It's a Lockheed D-21 recon drone. To be used in a Gerry Anderson inspired 'mistel' arrangment with the A-12/M-21.
> 
> 
> 
> If you see ZD435 at AMARC, give a her stroke from me. I flew her into harm's way on several occasions and she always brought me back. Shit, it's dusty in here.


 
if I am able i will ask specifically to see that particular craft. The Harrier is still my favourite aircraft ever.

for now though here is a picture google threw up


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 7, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Remedial A/C ident drill needed, Urbanz. It's a Lockheed D-21 recon drone. To be used in a Gerry Anderson inspired 'mistel' arrangment with the A-12/M-21.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that's what it is. The ones in the graveyard are a triangle with no protrusions - the one above has a cockpit that extends from the triangular wings. I think you're right about it being some kind of unmanned aircraft.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 7, 2012)

Pingu said:


> if I am able i will ask specifically to see that particular craft. The Harrier is still my favourite aircraft ever.
> 
> for now though here is a picture google threw up


 
I'm quite fond of Tornados myself:


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 8, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I'm not sure that's what it is. The ones in the graveyard are a triangle with no protrusions - the one above has a cockpit that extends from the triangular wings. I think you're right about it being some kind of unmanned aircraft.


 
I'm sure. Here's a ground level photo of a D21 at AMARC. It's them.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 8, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> I'm sure. Here's a ground level photo of a D21 at AMARC. It's them.


Yes, that look like it, shame how it looks a bit more Gerry Anderson close-up. I think I thought you were saying it was a ZD435.

What else do they have there?


----------



## Pingu (Sep 9, 2012)

i am sure i can see all sorts of stuff ranging from A10s through to awacs. certainly some f111's and cobras


----------

